
Ask HN: Do any of you run agencies? - tixocloud
I&#x27;d like to learn more about the agency world.
======
JSeymourATL
Jason Swenk has a podcast geared towards owners/operators of Digital Agencies
>
[https://jasonswenk.com/category/podcasts/](https://jasonswenk.com/category/podcasts/)

